# Putting together a Medford/Ashland Oregon Group



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Jun 19, 2005)

Howdy everyone.

I'm doing an online recruiting drive for gamers in the Medford or Ashland Oregon area.

One to two nights a week, steady campaigns. A d20 Modern game, and a d20 Fantasy game.

Drop me a line at ralts at hotmail.com


----------



## Batman (Jul 21, 2006)

I dropped you an email but thought I would reply here as well. I'M INTERESTED!!!


----------

